
AOL Turns the iPhone Into an Expensive Radio - timr
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/13/aol-turns-the-iphone-into-an-expensive-radio/
======
Baltropreneur
Monthly bandwidth plans are the future! Were used to that now paying for our
cellphones each month - will suck, but it's in AT&T and their ilks best
interest to make their 3g & 4g networks open access like the net now. From
here capitalize on our bandwidth usage.

